# Goldfish



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Just wondering where ya-all get the goldfish for flathead fishing?
Searched the net without success on where to purchase them.

Thanks,
Terry

p.s. Are gold fish carp?


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

I live in Ravenna and go to Marks bait and tackle. He is advertised on here. good guy also. always has goldfish and gets rosies to.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Goldfish are supposedly good bait, I don't really know. I seen some nice ones in the risky dam. Goldfish pretty much are carp. Give them a year or two and they'll revert.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> . Goldfish pretty much are carp. Give them a year or two and they'll revert.


No, that's not true at all.  
Goldfish and carp are related, but not the same. Bait stores in areas with a lot of flathead fishermen typcially sell them.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

The gold fishes color does sometimes revert. Check out the ODNR website, go to A-Z species list.


----------



## ewok9713 (Oct 25, 2010)

yes they are crap 
you can also buy them at pet shops. most all Aquarius shops sell gold fish for feeders for bigger fish.
i have seen some pretty big ones in my day and have not seen them revert


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

ewok9713 said:


> yes they are crap
> you can also buy them at pet shops. most all Aquarius shops sell gold fish for feeders for bigger fish.
> i have seen some pretty big ones in my day and have not seen them revert


Like I said, read the ODNR website, and be enlightened!:Banane44:


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Changing color and changing species are two different things. Some can change color over time, but they're still not carp.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

M.Magis: Agreed. Never seen a goldfish with barbels!:Banane57:


----------

